# floater trip thurs/fri



## Lee Brumlow (Jun 21, 2007)

Got room for one more. experienced preferred.
boat is 35 ft Marlin SF
281-785-1385
Call Lee if interested.
Out of Freeport.


----------



## Lee Brumlow (Jun 21, 2007)

*forget it.*

change of plans.


----------

